# Trout rod build



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just finished this build. My first inshore light action rod after building surf and shark rods. It is a batson IP843 blank, batson butt and grip, fuji guides and seat. I put a "pointed star" wrap on the split grip butt, and fore grip. i used Madeira polyneon thread in a neon yellow/green and teal for the star, and made the background a purple fade. i tried to make it look like it was all one continuous wrap, starting at butt and ending at foregrip. I will try and include a few "in progress" pics. little bit out of order though. 
Still, closing these wraps is difficult! I do end up overlaying threads on one part where it is closed, to get to a part that still has gaps.
Jim J


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet wrap. 
Yes I would love to see more pictures of the process.
I have a hard time with thread build up on the tape and threads coming loose. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

You must have used 10,000 miles of thread on this one. I just don't
see how anyone could have that much patience to do wraps like this.
You certainly get an "E" for effort here.

I think the trick is to make a rod that looks good, but not too great.
Shoot, you would not want to get salt or slime on a super-duper looker.
It would be for the display case only.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice deco wrap.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

LingKiller said:


> Sweet wrap.
> Yes I would love to see more pictures of the process.
> I have a hard time with thread build up on the tape and threads coming loose. Any suggestions would be great.


thread build up on the tape is expected. coming loose though, is avoidable. at the bases of my wrap, before i lay a thread, i put down some masking tape to protect the blank. Then I put 1/2 a popsicle stick on top of that, along the blank. THen I put a strip of double stick tape on top of that. Good stuff, from hardware store, for carpet work. It's white, cost like $8, from Ace. When i start a pass, I make a turn around the double sided, then head up the rod toward the tip, passing the thread over itself on the tape to lock it in place. at the other end of the wrap (same set up w/ double stick tape), i must make a turn or a wrap around the double sided, then head back down the rod. If you are worried about a thread coming loose, put a little piece of masking tape on it, stuck to the double sided.

When thread builds up, put another strip of double sided tape right on top of the 1st piece. that will lock in all those threads and give you a new, fresh sticky surface to keep on wrapping.

When you're done starting your base wrap, cut the tape along the popsicle stick to remove.

Kneekap: I will use a and abuse this rod wading the flats. I am using my surf rods (which require much more work and thread) just like an old ugly stick! I will just keep building more and more (it's addicting....)


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

A lot going on there... Very well done!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great colors on the wrap.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice thread work


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! Very nice thread work indeed ! You got more patience than I do, plus my back always gives out.lol! Well done!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed. 

I have a question if you would be so kind to answer. Pre finished rod and post finished look like totally different colors. I am assuming its the same rod with finish coat and no color preserver? New at this and can't beleive there is that much change in the colors. Might be a stupid question, but I am known to ask a few of those from time to time. 

Jim


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Some of the difference is probably camera/lighting. But, no doubt, coating with epoxy changes the appearance drastically. I used 3 coats of color preserver too. 3 coats! It is still going to change color when epoxy is applied and sets up. I used flex coat high build. 

probably the most important lesson learned from experience, that isn't really covered in books, the web, etc, is what colors work together after finishing. You can't just look at your thread and pick out combos. you have to consider what they will look like after finish. every rod is still an experiment for me.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

katjim00 said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> I have a question if you would be so kind to answer. Pre finished rod and post finished look like totally different colors. I am assuming its the same rod with finish coat and no color preserver? New at this and can't beleive there is that much change in the colors. Might be a stupid question, but I am known to ask a few of those from time to time.
> 
> Jim


Looking back on old threads when I started I noticed a lot of people use old or broken rods and do a small wrap or/and single colors wraps with color preserver and without and finish them, then keep them to know what color there going to be when finished.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

VERY nice threadwork! The fade wrap looks great in the natural light pics!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jimj100 said:


> thread build up on the tape is expected. coming loose though, is avoidable. at the bases of my wrap, before i lay a thread, i put down some masking tape to protect the blank. Then I put 1/2 a popsicle stick on top of that, along the blank. THen I put a strip of double stick tape on top of that. Good stuff, from hardware store, for carpet work. It's white, cost like $8, from Ace. When i start a pass, I make a turn around the double sided, then head up the rod toward the tip, passing the thread over itself on the tape to lock it in place. at the other end of the wrap (same set up w/ double stick tape), i must make a turn or a wrap around the double sided, then head back down the rod. If you are worried about a thread coming loose, put a little piece of masking tape on it, stuck to the double sided.
> 
> When thread builds up, put another strip of double sided tape right on top of the 1st piece. that will lock in all those threads and give you a new, fresh sticky surface to keep on wrapping.
> 
> ...


.... Very good points jimj, regarding the thread/tape buildup when doing detailed multi-thread crosswraps. My system is very similar to yours. Instead of using the double sided tape, I will lay down a spiral of masking tape sticky side up. (I like the green painters tape. Frog tape I think it's called) As I do this, I'll take a plastic drinking straw and wrap the tape over it almost flattening it with the end peeking out past the end of the tape. The drinking straw peeking out the end gives a great place to insert your little scissors and cut away your tag ends that can build up so much. If I get too much buildup and there is still a lot of wrapping to do, I will wrap a few whips around the tag ends just above or below the actual pattern, just enough to hold them in place while I cut away the excess (drinking straw, thread tails etc). Then lay down a new layer of masking, sticky side up with another drinking straw taped in and complete the wrap until closed. If the sticky side up masking tape is wrapped down smoothly, I've never had any issues with it moving and causing the thread wraps to shift or loosen. Some of the more detailed crosswraps can leave a giant wad of thread/tape at each end unless something is done to manage it. This is especially true on larger diameter blanks such as heavy surfchunkers or stand-up beefsticks but can be a problem on smaller blanks as well. I just happen to try the upside down tape one day when I ran out of the double side. Never looked back....Nice work jimj!....Great color choices. In this day of marbling and tigers, it's nice to see some crosswraps out there. Good job.


----------

